# leopard gecko wit blue eyelids is this a problem or not



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

my leo is alseep and i noticed he has blue eye lids should i be worried


----------



## xraverxbabyx (Jun 28, 2006)

this isnt a problem, most leos have a blueish/ greenish colouring on their eyelids, can i ask what morph of leo you have as some have this feature more pronouced, for example a blizzards eye lids will be more pronouced then that of a normal/high yellows,


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

he is a normal


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeah, that's nothing to worry about, most leos, if not all have blue/green eyelids


----------



## mediumwaxmike (Apr 8, 2006)

my leo when she was a wee one had blue eyelids but as she grew so the color faded, its such a shame coz it looks so pretty


----------



## Lillykay123 (Oct 24, 2021)

What is a leo


----------

